# Smokin' a Ramon Allones Specially Selected



## shaffer22-cl (Jun 1, 2008)

Smoking a nice RASS from 2007. These babies are coming along nicely. I'll check on them in another six months...if I can wait that long:biggrin:

Jason


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Looks sweet! Thanks for the post!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice choice on cigars bro!!!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Rass can really kick ummmm butt


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

The RASS is one of my favorites!!!


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

They only get better with age!


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

nice!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Congratulations on the will power to hold these for so long. I've got a few from this year, but I don't know if they'll see the new year.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

That is a great cigar. If you do not find the time to check on them in 6 months or so, let me know and I will!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Ah yes the good ole RASS--I have a couple sleeping for a few months and will see how they are at that time--Thanks for the Thread!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

terrasco said:


> They only get better with age!


Yes sir. The RASS are very tasty treats


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

YUMMM!!!


----------



## Brazilla-cl (Feb 20, 2008)

One of my favorites


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

patience my boy,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice cigar, Shaffer!!


----------



## The Cigar Spy (Jun 18, 2008)

u lucky man u !!! fantastic smokes!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice ash on that puppy.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

they look good


----------

